# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت شروحات :  من العزاني: قم بوضع اسطوانة الصيانة في جيبك بالإصدار الأخير

## أكرم العزاني

**      *نقدم لكم اليوم اسطوانة الهارنس بوت من الفلاش دسك بإصداره الأخير*    Hiren's BootCD From USB Flash Drive        الطريقة من موقع الهارينس نفسه كما هو ملاحظ في حقوق الصور, وكما قيل أهل مكة أعلم بشعابها,وقيل أيضا صاحب الدار أعلم بما فيه,المقصود لايقل أحد لم تعمل معي الطريقة لأنها فعالة وأستخدمها حاليا بنفسي.     الآن قم بوضع اسطوانة الصيانة الشهيرة في جيبك واستخدامها بأسهل الطرق وهي كما يلي :-   أولا:- قم بتوصيل الفلاش دسك بالكمبيوتر(سهله).      ثانيا:- قم بتحميل البرنامج التالي :-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   وبعد تحميل البرنامج وعند فتحه سيظهر لك التالي:-      حيث:::-  1-اسم الفلاش المراد تحميل الأسطوانة عليه.  2-نظام الملفات (لازم يكون FAT32).  3-ثم تضغط على بدء(START).     ثالثا:- قم بتحميل البرنامج التالي من الرابط أدناه:-  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   وبعد تحميل البرنامج وعند فتحه(الأيقونة باسم grubinst_gui) سيظهر لك التالي:-      حيث::::-  1- اسم الفلاش المراد تحميل الأسطوانة عليه.  2-تضغط على REFRESH للتحديث.  3- تختار كما هو موضح بالشكل.  4-ثم تضغط على تحميل.   الآن وبعد هذا كله سينتج عندك ملفان في نفس المجلد الذي فتحت الضغط عنه للأداة المسماة grub4dos, وهما grldr and menu.lst.      رابعا:- قم بتحميل الأداة أدناه(syslinux) ثم دبل كليك على شغلني(RUN ME):- 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      خامسا:- قم بنسخ الملفين(grldr and menu.lst)   إلى الفلاش مباشرة ثم بنسخ محتويات قرص الصيانة كاملة إلى الفلاش مباشرة وأعني بمباشرة عصا الذاكرة أو ما يسمى بقشرة الفلاش أو الواجهة).   فيصير شكل الفلاش النهائي من الداخل هكذا:-          سادسا:- قم بالإقلاع-التبويت- من الفلاش وهنيئا لك الإسطوانة.      وفي الأخير أرجو أن أكون وفقت في الشرح    والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.    :::أخوكم:::

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور حبيبي

----------


## Fannan1

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## أكرم العزاني

*حياكم الله إخوتي الكرام منورين*

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## khaledrepa

بارك الله فيك

----------


## salinas

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## مستر علاء

شكرا جزيلا كنت أود أـ أتعلم طريقة ربط ويندوز اكس بي مع السفن مع برامج الصيانة الإقلاعية أرجو أن ترسل لي الطريقة على الإيميل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

شرح رائع
تسلم يداك 
اخى الكريم

----------


## أكرم العزاني

منورين الموضوع إخواني

----------


## mohamed73

> منورين الموضوع إخواني

 
شرفتنا عودتك حبيبي

----------


## tarik527

الله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## oxi jimi

ALLAH YJAZIK.....merci

----------


## machmach

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## shereffone

شكر الله سعيك

----------


## youssef0707

مشكور حبيبي

----------

